# Locusts online?



## BeckyJane (Sep 10, 2010)

where is the best place to order locusts onlinee?


----------



## mattyonamac (Jan 26, 2011)

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order

I got my bunch of mealworms from there, quick delivery


----------



## james_kelly (Feb 15, 2011)

i got mine of ebay 100 for 14.90 free delivery. i was paying 12 pound for 40


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

james_kelly said:


> i got mine of ebay 100 for 14.90 free delivery. i was paying 12 pound for 40


 
What size is that?


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

I've brought from various sellers on ebay, been using a seller called reptile-foods-direct for quite a while, very good locusts, excellent delivery and very happy with them. They sell all sizes and in different quantities.

Steve


----------



## BeckyJane (Sep 10, 2010)

Okkk...Thankyouuu


----------



## james_kelly (Feb 15, 2011)

KarlW said:


> What size is that?


large but they are bigger than what i was getting. and ther is an xxl one in with it a big brown thing lol


----------



## james_kelly (Feb 15, 2011)

james_kelly said:


> large but they are bigger than what i was getting. and ther is an xxl one in with it a big brown thing lol


Just found the adress is Home - Reptile Foods Direct Top Quality Livefood Direct to your door


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

BeckyJane said:


> where is the best place to order locusts onlinee?


*Hello Everyone,

Just to Let You Know Of A Special Offer We Are Running Exclucive to RFUK Users*

*3 Tubs of Live Food For Just £5*
*5 Tubs Of Live Food For Just £7*
*10 Tubs Of Live Food For Just £12*

*Only 50 Tubs Available at this Special price . Valid Until Friday 1st April 2011*

We Supply The Following

Brown Crickets, Black Crickets, Silent Crickets All In Sizes: Hatchlings, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, Std and Adult

Locust/Hoppers In Sizes: Small, 3rd, 4th, 5th and Adult

Meal Worms, Mini Mealworms, Giant Mealworms, Earth Worms, Wax Worms & Fruit Fly


----------



## CraigTheDragon (Jan 16, 2011)

When I first started keeping reptiles I never ordered online, I just went the local reptile store, But now I have to order online because I have so many reptiles to feed, Anyway I use this site: The Livefood Warehouse :: Locust :: Extra Large

Make sure you put the locusts in a big container.

anyway I order the Extra Large Locust 200 Bag about once a month.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I use swell reptile very cheap and quick delivery! not tried many other though!


----------

